# Should I say something?



## Sunflower123 (Mar 15, 2022)

So I was doing price changes and saw a pair of shoes that looked some what worn out and I printed a repackaged sticker I was not labeling anything else since it was further markdowns. Then I got distracted and went to do something else. Came back scanned something else and printed the label, or I thought I did. The thing is that I placed the repackaged label on the wrong shoes. Then I came back around and grabbed them bc I thought that is a great deal!! I’ll take ‘em…. I rant to scan them and put them away since the store was about to close and I needed to finish doing what I was doing. I was checking my receipt and it has the name of the other shoes for which I had printed the label, somehow the other shoes never scanned and the label I thought was for the shoes I got was for the ones that were worn out! now I am shitting my pants bc I scanned the item and didn’t see it was not what I was getting! I have to go back Tomorrow and idk if I should go and let them know and return the shoes but then my kid already wore them! And I am afraid they’ll think I did it on purpose and then wanted to return them! 😭😭😭😭 it’s a 17 dollar shoes!!! Like why does this happen to me!? They over work is so much and then my brain stop working appropriately, I don’t really need the job but I don’t want a bad record on me, I am going to nursing school!!! Ugh!!!


----------



## DBZ (Mar 15, 2022)

Sunflower123 said:


> So I was doing price changes and saw a pair of shoes that looked some what worn out and I printed a repackaged sticker I was not labeling anything else since it was further markdowns. Then I got distracted and went to do something else. Came back scanned something else and printed the label, or I thought I did. The thing is that I placed the repackaged label on the wrong shoes. Then I came back around and grabbed them bc I thought that is a great deal!! I’ll take ‘em…. I rant to scan them and put them away since the store was about to close and I needed to finish doing what I was doing. I was checking my receipt and it has the name of the other shoes for which I had printed the label, somehow the other shoes never scanned and the label I thought was for the shoes I got was for the ones that were worn out! now I am shitting my pants bc I scanned the item and didn’t see it was not what I was getting! I have to go back Tomorrow and idk if I should go and let them know and return the shoes but then my kid already wore them! And I am afraid they’ll think I did it on purpose and then wanted to return them! 😭😭😭😭 it’s a 17 dollar shoes!!! Like why does this happen to me!? They over work is so much and then my brain stop working appropriately, I don’t really need the job but I don’t want a bad record on me, I am going to nursing school!!! Ugh!!!



It is best to come clean before they pull you into the office. And they will, sooner or later. Take the receipt to GS, have them do a return and then ring you up for the right price. AP sees this sort of thing in their reports. You did a few things wrong. You marked it down and then bought them on the clock. How long after you marked them down did you buy them? Things have to be where they belong and available for guests for at least 15 minutes before you can buy it. You have to be off the clock when you make that purchase.  Good luck and please do update us.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 15, 2022)

Sunflower123 said:


> So I was doing price changes and saw a pair of shoes that looked some what worn out and I printed a repackaged sticker I was not labeling anything else since it was further markdowns. Then I got distracted and went to do something else. Came back scanned something else and printed the label, or I thought I did. The thing is that I placed the repackaged label on the wrong shoes. Then I came back around and grabbed them bc I thought that is a great deal!! I’ll take ‘em…. I rant to scan them and put them away since the store was about to close and I needed to finish doing what I was doing. I was checking my receipt and it has the name of the other shoes for which I had printed the label, somehow the other shoes never scanned and the label I thought was for the shoes I got was for the ones that were worn out! now I am shitting my pants bc I scanned the item and didn’t see it was not what I was getting! I have to go back Tomorrow and idk if I should go and let them know and return the shoes but then my kid already wore them! And I am afraid they’ll think I did it on purpose and then wanted to return them! 😭😭😭😭 it’s a 17 dollar shoes!!! Like why does this happen to me!? They over work is so much and then my brain stop working appropriately, I don’t really need the job but I don’t want a bad record on me, I am going to nursing school!!! Ugh!!!


First of all, you should never buy something you printed a markdown ticket for. You can be terminated for manipulating markdowns for personal gain. ALWAYS have someone else print out a ticket if you’re interested in buying it. 
Definitely come clean. Or return them.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 15, 2022)

You marked down an item that had nothing wrong with it and then bought it. I'm pretty sure that's a fireable offense even if you have done nothing else wrong in your time at Target.

I'd return it and then tell your leaders about it. Keep the return receipt and take a picture of it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 16, 2022)

A true🤦‍♂️Moment.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 16, 2022)

Best to come clean, asap.   You do NOT want anyone to come to you FIRST, it will be too late.  You SHOULD be fine if you correct this, apologize and explain rationally how it happened and that it wasn’t intentional.  Hopefully this is a first offense.

  The way price change tickets print now you have to be VERY careful that you are ticketing the correct item - the zebra does often bounce back to the list !

In future, when you ticket something, be sure the ticket is for the right DPCI, leave item where it belongs, wait til the next day to buy.  
AP takes these things seriously and really love to get credit for ‘internals’.


----------

